

Free Software Song by Fenster (better than the interpretation of RMS) - p4bl0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-xb1miTjoE

======
krupan
On my home machine:

    
    
      $ stat -c %y Fenster-Free-Software-Song.mp3 
      2004-05-24 08:11:05.000000000 -0600
    

Good to see this classic has been youtubed. I still don't know if I have ever
heard another song by Fenster...

